# Favorite Peppermint Holiday Desserts



## Kristin DeMatti (Dec 5, 2011)

What are your favorite holiday desserts with peppermint?  Here is my favorite:

*Peppermint Brownies
*
1 package Ghiradelli Chocolate Brownie Mix
Eggs — however many it says on the box
Oil — however much it says on the box
Peppermint Schnapps — replace half the water it calls for with Peppermint Schnapps
2 oz mint chocolate chips or chunks, melted (Trader Joe’s has good mint dark chocolate chips)
2 (approx) Tbsp milk, half & half, or cream
1/2 cup Candy Canes pieces (smashed into little bits)



 Prepare brownies according to package directions, only sub Peppermint  Schnapps for 1/2 the water.  (To make without alcohol, just add 1 tsp  peppermint extract and do everything else the package instructions  say).  Grease a baking pan, pour in batter, and bake for 1/2 the baking  time.
 Meanwhile, melt mint chocolate with 1-2 Tbsp milk in microwave in 20  second intervals, stirring in between.  Every 20 seconds, add a little  more milk, half & half, or cream if necessary, and gently stir in  until smooth.  Chocolate should become a sauce consistency: runny enough  so you can pour it, but still thick like hot fudge.  After the brownies  have baked for 1/2 the time, pull them out, drizzle the chocolate sauce  over them, then sprinkle them with the candy cane shavings.  Return to  oven for the remaining bake time.  (They may take a bit longer to cook,  so put them in for more time if necessary but check often so they don’t  overcook).


----------



## merstar (Dec 11, 2011)

Not really a dessert, but almost: Hot chocolate with peppermint schnapps!


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 11, 2011)

Peppermint stick cheesecake with an oreo cookie crust


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 12, 2011)

IMO, peppermint should not be included in any dessert, especially with chocolate.  That combo I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2011)

Peppermint Patty

After dinner a shot of creme de cacao and a shot of white creme de menthe, with a splash of cream, on the rocks.

*...* "I get the sensation that I'm standing on a mountain top, with the _wind blowing_ through my hair!"


----------



## Constance (Dec 12, 2011)

I love  peppermint bark!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 12, 2011)

I found a hot chocolate mix that had candy canes crunched up in it.  Scrumptious!


----------

